# Effective Dreadlord + Dragon builds



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

The title says it all.
What are some effective builds for a Dreadlord riding Dragon, and some for Masters riding Manticores?

I think the one I just made is pretty good:

Dreadlord: 564 pts
- Shield
- Sea Dragon Cloak
- Black Dragon
- Deathpiercer
- Armor of Eternal Servitude
- Pendant of Khaeleth


----------



## cheeketski (Feb 21, 2009)

thats pretty standard, that or crimson death, i prefer crimson death


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It's perhaps also worth considering Caledor's Bane too. I've seen a fair few builds on my own searches that leave the PoK off too, as the AoES provides regen. 

Crimson Death is an interesting use - S6 attacks regardless right?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't remember - isn't that a Halberd? Or is a description?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It is a halberd yeah. Two-handed, S6 always. 

Might have a spare halberd left from my Black Guard... Dragonlord in need of a weapon arm at present...


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

I've always heard the elf on the dragon was the weak point in the dragon itself, so I made him very very hard to kill 

I was using Caledors Bane on him before, but I couldn't fit everything in if I took it.


----------

